# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  🌷قواعد  المناقشة علي الطريقة الألمانية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

🌷قواعد  المناقشة علي الطريقة الألمانية 

(تدرس في المدارس الألمانية) 

خمسون قاعدة عن فن قبول الاختلاف والتعايش الإيجابي بين البشر . لا بد من معرفة التالي عندما نتناقش :

1- أنا لستُ أنت

2- ليس شرطاً أن تقتنع بما أقتنع به

3- ليس من الضرورة أن ترى ما أرى

4- الاختلاف شيء طبيعي في الحياة

5- يستحيل أن ترى بزاوية 360°

6- معرفة الناس للتعايش معهم لا لتغييرهم

7- إختلاف أنماط الناس إيجابي وتكاملي

8- ما تصلح له أنت قد لا أصلح له أنا

9- الموقف والحدث يُغيّر نمط الناس

10- فهمي لك لا يعني القناعة بما تقول

11- ما يُزعجك ممكن ألا يزعجني

12- الحوار للإقناع وليس للإلزام

13- ساعدني على توضيح رأيي

14- لا تقف عند ألفاظي وافهم مقصدي

15- لا تحكم علي من لفظ أو سلوك عابر

16- لا تتصيد عثراتي

17- لا تمارس علي دور الأستاذ

18- ساعدني أن أفهم وجهة نظرك

19- اقبلني كما أنا حتى أقبلك كما أنت

20- لايتفاعل الإنسان إلامع المختلف عنه

21- إختلاف الألوان يُعطي جمالاً للّوحة

22- عاملني بما تحب أن أعاملك به

23- فاعلية يديك تكمن باختلافهما وتقابلهما

24- الحياة تقوم على الثنائية والزوجية

25- أنت جزء من كُلّ في منظومة الحياة

26- لعبة كرة القدم تكون بفريقين مختلفين

27- الاختلاف استقلال ضمن المنظومة

28- ابنك ليس أنت وزمانه ليس زمانك

29- زوجتك أو زوجك وجه مقابل وليس مطابقا" لك كاليدين

30- لو أن الناس بفكر واحد لقتل الإبداع

31- إن كثرة الضوابط تشل حركة الإنسان

32- الناس بحاجة للتقدير والتحفيز والشكر

33- لا تُبخس عمل الآخرين

34- إبحث عن صوابي فالخطأ مني طبيعي

35- انظر للجانب الإيجابي في شخصيتي

36- ليكن شعارك وقناعتك في الحياة : يغلب على الناس الخير والحب والطيبة

37- ابتسم وانظر للناس باحترام وتقدير

38- أنا عاجز من دونك

39- لولا أنك مختلف لما كنت أنا مختلف

40- لا يخلو إنسان من حاجة وضعف

41- لولا حاجتي وضعفي لما نجحت أنت

42- أنا لا أرى وجهي لكنك أنت تراه

43- إن حميت ظهري أنا أحمي ظهرك

44- أنا وأنت ننجز العمل بسرعة وبأقل جهد

45- الحياة تتسع لي أنا وأنت وغيرنا

46- ما يوجد يكفي الجميع

47- لا تستطيع أن تأكل أكثر من ملء معدتك

48- كما لك حق فلغيرك حق

49- يمكنك أن تغير نفسك ولايمكنك أن تغيرني.

50- تقبل اختلاف الآخر وطور نفسك

وأخيراً :
 تكسيرك لمجاديف غيرك لايزيد أبداً من سرعة قاربك.

منقول

----------


## اسراء الماحى

مشاركة متميزه وأكثر من رائعة دكتورة شيماء  :S22:  :Withlove:

----------

